# الجيوفيزياء الحقلية والعملية والتحليل



## الجيوفيزياء (7 يونيو 2008)

إعداد المهندس/محمد علي عامر الخولاني
اليمن صنعاء صندوق بريد 25392 تلفون 00967777559390​ 

3- من نحن ؟ 
أولت وزارة النفط والمعادن ممثلة في هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية الكثير من الاهتمام بالجيوفيزياء التطبيقية لحل المشاكل التي تواجه القطاعات المختلفة في استكشاف الموارد الطبيعية, فبجانب توفر أحدث الأجهزة الجيوفيزيائية المختلفة, يوجد خبرات في مجالي التشغيل الفني وفي جمع البيانات وتحليلها على مستويات عالية باستخدام البرامج الحديثة وإعداد التقارير الجيوفيزيائية اللازمة.ولكن لازلنا نطمح بتحديث أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي وكذلك البرامج الجيوفيزيائية وأجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي تتطور بسرعة وبسرعة عصر المعلومات ولقد تتطورة أجهزة المسح في الأشياء التفصيلية حيث هناك أجهزة مسح خاصة بالذهب فقط وهنك أجهزة مسح خاصة بالآثار وهنك أجهزة مسح خاصة بالحديد ولقد تشعبت أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزياء وأصبحت تدخل خدماتها في كل شي وأصبح كل تعمدن أو ثروة لها جهازخاص ولقد تطور المهندس الجيوفيزيائي وتوسعة خبرته وخاصة في الدول التي تهتم بهذا العلم مثل أمريكا وأرروبا واليابان تقوم بالتنقيب عن البترول وغيره من الثروات المعدنية بكفاءة عالية ونأمل أن نصل إلى أفضل منهم. وهذا حق مشروع من أجل خدمة الوطن
4- ما هي _الجيوفيزياء التطبيقية؟؟؟_
_وتعني استخدام الطرق الجيوفيزيائية في تحديد هدف معين تحت سطح الأرض, مثل المياه الجوفية, والمعادن الاقتصادية, والأجسام المدفونة بأنواعها, والبترول والغاز ومعرفة التركيب الجيولوجي للطبقات التحت سطحية, وما تحتويه من كهوف أو صدوع أوفراغات و في مجال التطبيقات الهندسية. وهذه الطرق تنقسم إلى الطرق الجاذبية والمغناطيسية والكهربية والكهرومغناطيسية والسيزمية والرادارية:_
_طرق الجـــاذبـية: وتعتمد على قياس خاصية الكثافة الصخرية للطبقات التحت سطحية حيث يتم قياس الجاذبية الأرضية على سطح الأرض في منطقة الدراسة والتيبدورها تعتمد على كثافة الصخور._
_الطرق المغناطيـسية: وتعتمد على قياس القابلية المغناطيسية للصخور حيث يتم قياس شدة المجال المغناطيسي الأرضي في منطقة الدراسة._
_الطرق الكهـربائية والكهرومغناطيسية: وتعتمد على خاصية التوصيلية الكهربية للطبقات الأرضية ومنها يتم حساب مقاومية الصخورأوالطبقات لشدّة سريان التيار الكهربائي._
_الطـرق السـيزمية:وتعتمد الطرق السيزمية على خاصية الانكسار أو الانعكاس للموجات السيزمية, حيث يتم إرسال موجات صوتية تحترق الأرض وتسير بسر عات مختلفة حسب نوعية الطبقات الصخرية ثم يتم استقبالها على سطح الأرض. _
_الطرق الرادارية:وتشبه الطرق السيزمية, لكن الفرق في أنها تستخدم الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية بدلاً من الموجات الصوتية, حيث يتم إرسال موجات كهر ومغناطيسية تخترق الأرض حتى تقابل أهداف جيولوجية أو أجسام مختلفة ثم تنعكس وترتد إلى السطح ويتم استقبالها في نفس الجهاز._
_طريقة الاستقطاب الحثي: وهي تعتمد على السالبية الكهربائية والتوصيلة الكهربائية للمعادن وكذلك المقاومة الكهربائية في حالة الاستخدام في البحث عن المياه الجوفية والسطحية _
_طريقة تصوير الآبار: تقوم بتصوير الآبار باستخدام الأشعة (جاما) والحث الذاتي والمقاومة وتحدد مناطق الضعف والهشة في أعماق الابار وكذلك استقامت الحفر أو ميلان الحفر وكذلك تحدد قطر المواد الحافظة للبئر وحرارة المياه وغير ذلك_
_الطريقة الاشعاعية: تهتم بدراسة العناصر الاشعاعية والتراكيب الجيولوجية التي يوجد فيها مواد مشعة .وكذلك دراسة الانفاق والمغارات في حلة الأجهزة المتطورة _
_جهز الخفر__ : من خلال هذا الحفار نقوم باستخراج خيرات الأرض من الثروات الطبيعية كمثل أخذ العينات الصخرية التي تستخدم في التحليل الجيوكميائي والجيوفيزيائي بحسب الهدف من عمليات الحفر (المياه, البترول, التمعدنات, السدود(القاع الصخرية الغير منفذ للمياه )وكم اشرنا يقوم بااستحراج الثروات الطبيعية من باطن الأرض , والحفارات أنواع فمنها مايقوم باستخراج البترول من باطن الأرض أو المياه الجوفية أو الغازات أو عينات التمعدنات_ .
5- الأجهـزة العلمية المتوفرة بهئية المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية 

1 – أجهزة الاستكشاف السيزمي.2 – أجهزة الاستكشاف الكهربي. 3 – أجهزة الاستكشاف المغناطيسي. 
4 – أجهزة الاستكشاف الجاذبي. في عدن 5 – أجهزة الاستكشاف الراداري (GPR ).غير متوفر
6 - أجهزة الاستكشاف الكهرومغناطيسي. 7- أجهزة المسح الاستقطاب الحثي 
8- أجهزة المسح الحث الذاتي9- أجهزة المسح الإشعاعي 
10- أجهزة تصوير الابار 11 – الحفار
12- أجهزة تحديد الموقع13- أجهزة الكمبيوترات مع برامج التحليل
6- ومن الأجهزة التي لها صلة بالمسوحات الجيوفيزيائية ولأكنها غير متوفرة في الهيئة هي: 
1- أجهزة التصوير الرادارية 2 - الأجهزة الإلكترونية (الديجتال
3 - أجهزة الاستشعار 4 - أجهزة المدى البعيد. 
5 - الأجهزة الليزرية . 6 - أجهزة الكشف البحرية 
7 - أجهزة الألماس والمعادن 8 - أجهزة تعقب الهدف 
9 - أجهزة الإنشاء والبناء 
7- شرح مختصر عن هذه الأجهزة التي لها صلة بالجيوفيزياء​أولاً:أجهزة التصوير الرادارية :-
تعطي الرؤية البصرية تحت الأرض قبل الحفر، ولأعماق وبصوره ممتازه. تمتاز بسهولة الاستخدام حيث يمكن استخدامها منقبل شخص واحد، وتعتبر هذه الأجهزة الأصغر حجما والأقوى عالميا ويتوفر منها موديلات كثيرة.​ 
ثانياً: الأجهزة الإلكترونية (الديجتال) :- 
تتخصص هذه الأجهزة وبشكل كبير في البحث فقط عن الذهب وتعمل عن طريق كشف المجالات الإلكترونية للذهب وتعتبر الفئة الوحيدة المتخصصة في هذا المجال ومن مميزاتها أنها لاتتثربالتمعدنات الأخرى أو التراكيب الجيولوجية.
ثالثاً: أجهزة الاستشعار :- 
تفيدك أجهزة الاستشعار في عملية البحث والتنقيب في مساحات مفتوحة غير محددة حيث توجهك مباشرة إلى نقطة الوسطللهدف الدفين وتحدد لك نقطة بداية الحفر والأعماق المفروض حفرها كما تميز نوعيه المعدن الدفين.
رابعا: أجهزة المدى البعيد :- 
لصعوبة بعض المناطق الجلية والتي يوجد فيها كنوز مدفونة وأثار ولايستطيع المهندس الجيوفيزيائي الوصول إليها فان هذه الأجهزة تمكنه من الاستكشاف عن بعد دون الحاجة للمخاطر بالنفس .
خامساًً: الأجهزة الليزرية :-
فكرة عملها البحث بأشعة الليزر الحمراء (المرئية) وتحت الحمراء (غير المرئية) عن مناطق تجمع المجالات الليزريةالمتكونة نتيجة دفن الكنوز والآثار والأحجار الكريمة في باطن التربة وتعطيك نقطة وجودها عن بعد كما توضح الأعماقالموجودة بها تلك الكنوز.​ 
سادسا: أجهزة الكشف البحرية :- 
توفر عناء الغوص، البحث ، المخاطرة والتعب . وتتميز بأن لها القدرة تصوير ماتحت سطح البحر.​سابعاً: أجهزة الألماس والمعادن :-
تساعدك هذه الأجهزة في تحديد نوعيه ، ووزن ، وحجم ، وجودة ما لديك من ألماس ومعادن وأحجار كريمة مما يساعدكأيضاً في تجنب عمليات الخداع والغلط المحتملة بخصوص تلك المكتشفات.وتستخدم في البحث عن الماس والمختبرات الجيولوجية . 
ثامنا: أجهزة تعقب الهدف :-
إذا كنت تتاجر بالذهب والمجوهرات !
إذا كنت تملك بمنزلك ما تخشى سرقته عن طريق خادمك ! توفر هذه الاجهزة الأمن والحمايةلقدرتها في التفتيشعلىالمعادن(منأسلحة-مقتنيات ثمينة- ومجوهرات)ويمكن استخدامها للمنازل والمحلات ومصانع المجوهرات والشركات والمؤسسات وصالات الديسكو والفنادق.
تاسعا: أجهزة البناء والإنشاء:-
تستخدم هذه الأجهزة لمعرفة الأعطال الناجمة في التمديدات الكهربائية وأنابيب المياه الموجودة تحت التربة والمستخدمة في البناء، وتكشف الكابلات الأرضية وتبين أماكن تواجد الغش أو الأعطال. دون تكسير أو حفر في الأبنية والطرقات العامة.​8- ما الذي تريد أن تبحث عنه ؟
هل تريد أن تشيّد بناء ؟ هل تعرف الكهوف التحت سطحية ؟!هل تبحث عن بترول ؟ هل تبحث عن غاز؟
هل تبحث عن مياه جوفية ؟ هل تستطيع معرفة وجود الماء ؟! هل تبحث عن تمعدنات في باطن الأرض؟
هل تبحث عن آثـــار ؟ وكيف تعرف الأجسام المدفونة بأنواعها ؟!
هل تبحث عن أنابـيب مدفونة؟!!! بلاستـيكية أو معـدنية !!!
9- نستطيع حل مشاكلكم بالجيوفيزياء التطبيقية!!!
إن الأجهزة الجيوفيزيائية المتوفرة لدى هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية والبرامج الجيوفيزيائية التي تستخدم في التحليل والتفسير المعلومات والتطور الهائل في تقنيات جمع وتحليل البيانات الجيوفيزيائية بالإضافة إلى وجود المختصين يساهم في حل المشكلات البيئية التي تواجهكم.
من خبرات هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية القيام بعدة مشاريع حكومية وأخرى للقطاع الخاص تتعلق بالكشف عن المياه الجوفية, والأجسام المدفونة تحت سطح الأرض, والدراسات الهندسية, ودراسات التربة,ودراسة التركيب الجيولوجي للطبقات الأرضية, وتحديدالكهوف والفراغات. كذلك تقوم بعمل مشاريع خاصة بالهيئة وهي مشاريع استثمارية تعود بالخير على الوطن والمواطنين كذلك تقوم بعمل استشارات جيوفيزيائية وغيرها من الخدمات. 

10- هذه نبذة بسيطة عن الطرق الجيوفيزيائية وما يمكن أن نقدمه من خلالها: 

الطريقة​ 
التطبيقات​الاستكشاف السيزمي-استكشاف البترول والغاز والفحم.
دراسة التراكيب الجيولوجية المختلفة كالصدوع و الطيات.
تحديد عمق صخور القاعدة.-الدراسات الهندسية
الاستكشاف الكهربي والكهرومغناطيسي-دراسة المياه الجوفية​دراسة الترسبات المعدنية-الدراسات الهندسية
الاستكشاف المغناطيسي​الكشف عن البترول والغاز والفحم
دراسة التراكيب الجيولوجية المختلفة
الكشف عن الترسبات المعدنية
الكشف عن الأشياء الحديدية المدفونة
عمل تخريط للتراكيب الجيولوجية​الاستكشاف الجاذبي
الكشف عن البترول والغاز والفحم

دراسة التراكيب الجيولوجية المختلفة​الاستكشاف الراداري

دراسة الأشياء المدفونة تحت سطح الأرض
تحديد الكهوف تحت سطح الأرض​ 
دراسة المياه الجوفية
التطبيقات الهندسية​ 
التطبيقات الجنائية​11- طرقة المسح الجيوفيزيائي:
1-11-أختيار طريقة المسح الجيوفيزيائي:
قبل المسح الجيوفيزيائي لابد من تحديد نوعية المسح الجيوفيزيائي(ارضي أو بحري أو جوي) والطرق المسح الجيوفيزيائية التي سوف يتم بها المسح في موقع الدراسة وكذلك تحديد الهدف من المسح وعن أي شي نبحث وعن كيفية وضع شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي وهل المسح على أساس شبكة أم خطوط بروفيلات أم خط واحد أم تحديد موقع واحد لنقطة واحدة ومد خط النشر أم تصوير أبار أو مجسات كهربائية وغير ذلك من أسلوب واهداف المسح وفي كل الاحوال لابد من أعمال مكتبية قبل النزول الميداني وفرضا نريد مسح جوفيزيائي على أساس شبكة مسح .
2-11-العمل المكتبي:
لابد من وضع برنامج للإعمال المكتبية ويكون على أساس إستراتجية مدروسة وهي :
1-2-11- تجهيز كافة المعلومات والدراسات السابقة لمنطقة الدراسة ( جيولوجية, جيوكيميائة, .
جيوفيزيائية) من تقارير وخرائط وصور جوية
2-2-11- التحليل الأولي للمعلومات والدراسات السابقة بهدف أختيار منطقة الدراسة وطريقة المسح الجيوفيزيائي ووضع تصور أولي لشبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي وذلك في المكتب قبل النزول الحقلي.
3-2-11- تجهيز أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي بغرف مامدا استعداد الأجهزة للعمل الحقلي وشحن أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي(تعبيه البطاريات) وصيانة أجهزة المسح التي تحتاج إلى صيانة ووضع كل جهاز مسح بجميع لوازمه في الصندوق الخاص بكل طريقة .
4-2-11- تجهيز الأدوات الحقلية من:
البوصلة والكيمرة الحقلية وجهز تحديد الموقع و أقلام العلامات والدفاتر الحقلية والمساطر والأقلام المطارق وبعض التوصيلات الإضافية وأي شي يحتاجه الجيولوجي في الحقل . والإسعافات الأولية .

3-11- العمل الحقلي( النزول الميداني):
1-3-11-برنامج العمل الحقلي:
1- اليوم الأول زيارة استطلاعية بصحبة المهندس الجيولوجي بهدف:
تحديد التراكيب الجيولوجية الظاهرة على السطح بجميع أنواعها من صحور وصدوع وطيات وفوالق وتمعدنات وغيرها من التراكيب الجيولوجية .
تحديد خط المضرب وأتجاة خط المضرب.
تحديد اتجاه و ميل الطبقات.
الاستطلاع لأكبر من حجم المنطقة بغرض معرفة المناطق التي حولها وما تحتويها من تراكيب جيولوجية .
2- اليوم الثاني يبد تصميم وضع شبكة المسح الطبوغرافية التي سيكون المسح الجيوفيزيائي عليها وبالتنسيق بين الخبير الجيوفيزيائي والمهندس الجيولوجي بهدف أن يكون الدراسة في منطقة تمعدنات أن كان يوجد تمعدنات ظاهرة أو في منطقة الحدود بين التراكيب الجيولوجية الظاهرة في المنطقة هذا إذا كان يوجد تراكيب جيولوجية أما أذا كانت منطقة صحراوية ولايوجد أي ظواهر جيولوجية في المنطقة فيتم الاستعانة بالخبير الجيوفيزيائي في وضع شبكة المسح الطبوغرافية ومن خلال هذه الشبكة تبداء المسح الجيوفيزيايئي عليها .

2-3-11- الشبكة التي تكون بأختيار الخبير الجيوفيزيائي دون تدخل الجيولوجي تكون بالخطوات التالية:
1- نقوم بمسح جيوفيزيائي على شكل خط مستقيم وبدون تحديد طول خط القياس ويكون هذا الخط طويل المسافة والهدف من ذلك هو تحديد مناطق الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية في هذا الخط للمنطقة المجهولة المعالم الجيولوجية.
2- أذا ظهرته لنا شواذ جيوفيزيائية في هذا الخط نزيد من طول الخط والى نهاية الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية وعلى بعد من نهاية الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية بحوالي إلف متر أو أكثر وبحسب نوعية الدراسة.
3- نقوم بعمل خط ثاني وموازي للخط الاول وتكون المسافة بين الخط الأول والثاني قريبة جدا بهدف نتوقع أين سوف تظهر الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية ونقارنها مع الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية التي ظهرت في الخط الأول ونمد المسافة في طول هذا الحط أكثر من السابق بهدف حصر منطقة الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية وبهدف نكتشف هل يوجد شواذ جيوفيزيائية غير التي ظهرت في الخط الأول والثاني.
4- نقوم بعمل خط ثالث وتكون المسافة بين هذا الخط والخط الثاني هي نفس المسافة بين الخط الأول والخط الثاني ونمد المسافة في طول هذا الخط أكثر من السابق وذلك من جهتين الخط أذا ظهرة شواذ جيوفيزيائية نقوم بمقارنتها مع الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية التي ظهرت في الخطوط السابقة.
5- نقوم بعد ذلك بعمل خطوط موازية للخطوط السابقة ولكن تكون المسافات كبيرة وبتدريج حيث تبد الخطوط في الاتساع بين المسافات بين الخطوط وتزداد المسافات كلما بعدنا عن الخطوط أي أبعد خط تكون مسافته بين الذي أليه اكبر مايمكن.
6- من خلال الخطوط المتابعة والمتقاربة المسافة يتم الاطلاع على الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية والتي تكون متجانسة بهدف وضع شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي للمنطقة الدراسة .
7- يتم تصميم شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي بحيث تكون مناطق الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية في وسط شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي.
8- نقوم بعمل شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي بيث تكون المسافة بين الخطوط متقاربة بيحث تقطع هذة الخطوط أكبر قدر من الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية أو التراكيب الجيولوجية ويعتمد ذلك على عرض المنكشف أذا وجد منكشف أو بحسب عرض الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية التي ظهرت في المنطقة في الخطوط السابقة التجريبية بحيث تكون أككثر من عددت نقاط قياس تقطع عرض المنكشف أو عرض الشواذ التي ظهرت 
9- تكون نقاط القياس متقاربة وبحسب عرض التركيب الجيولوجي او المنكشف او الشواذ الجيوفيزيائية في المناطق الصحراوية والتي لايوجد فيها معالم جيولوجية كما ذكرنا سابقا .
10-كون خطوط القياس عمودية على خط الاساس (الاسترايك) Base Line بحيث نقطع هذه الخطوط أكبر قدر من الاختلافات والتراكيب الجيولوجية لمنطقة الدراسة 
11- تحذير هام لايمكن قياس أو مسح جيوفيزيائي موازي للمنكشف ولايمكن قياس أو مسح موازيا لBase Line .
12- توجد طرق جيوفيزيائية تتأثر بالعوامل الخارجية كمثل أسلاك الكهرباء أو قطع الحديد أو قرب المسح بجوار السيارات أو أي شي يؤثر على القياسات ففي هذه الحلة يجب أن تكون بعيد عن التأثيرات الخارجية . 
13- وتوجد في المسح المغناطيسي محطة رصد مغناطيسي ثابتة وتستخدم هذه المحطة لتصحيح القياسات الحقلية ومن شروط اختيار موقع هذه المحطة إن تكون بعيد عن شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي بحوالي خمسة كيلوه متر وقد يمكن استخدام موقع للمحطة في الكنب والمهم أن تكون هذه المحطة بعيدة عن التأثيرات الخارجية كمثل أسلاك الكهرباء والسيارات والخزانات المعدنية والمهندس الذي عند هذه المحطة يكون بعيدا عنها وتأخذ هذه المحطة القياسات أتماتيكية ومبرمجة بحسب الزمن الذي نريده .
13- كمثل طريقة المسح المغناطيسي لابد من المهندس الذي سوف يقيس في الحقل خالي من جميع المواد المعدنية كمثل ساعة اليد والحزام وقلم الرصاص الحديد وأي قطعة من الحديد يجب أزالتها وكثل بعض الجزمات التي فيها حديد لايجب استخدامها
14- كذلك من شروط المسخ الجيوفيزيائي المغناطيسي عندما يكون الجو ممطر لايمكن اخذ قياسات في ذلك اليوم ويتوقف العمل في ذلك اليوم .
15- توجد طرق جيوفيزيائية من شروطها إن يتم أخذ القياسات سريعا دون التوقف كمثل المسح المغناطيسي.

12-المسح الجيوفيزيائي في الحقل: 
1-12- نقوم بالمسح الجيوفيزيائي للمنطقة على شبكة المسح الجيوفيزيائي التي تم تصميمها سابقا من قبل الخبير الجيوفيزيائي والمهندس الجيولوجي وهي شبكة المسح الطبوغرافية أو تلك الشبكة التي صممت من قبل الخبير الجيوفيزيائي دون مشاركة المهندس الجيولوجي.
2-12- أثنا أخذ القياسات الحقلية في المنطقة نقوم بتخزين تلك القياسات في أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي مع كتابة نسخة أخرى أثنا القياس في الدفتر الحقلي للمراجعة أو للخوف من تعطل الجهاز الحقلي أو إلغاء القياسات الحقلية التي في الجهاز بفعل فاعل أو علق الجهاز وأصبح غير قادر على أخذ القياسات.
3-12- كتابات وتدوين أي ملاحظات أثنا أخذ القياسات الحقلية في الدفتر الحقلي للاستفادة منها عند عمليات التحليل والمراجعة وكتابة التقرير.
4-12- تفريغ القياسات الحقلية من أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي كل يوم بيومه .
5-12- شحن أجهزة المسح الجيوفيزيائي في نهاية العمل الحقلي اليومي كل يوم بيومه .
6-12- نقوم بعمل خرائط كنتورية أولية في الكنب عند نهاية العمل الحقلي لكل يوم بهدف الاطلاع على 
شكل تلك القياسات وكتابة الملاحظات وإعادة قياس بعض الخطوط أذا وجد شك في القياسات أو
من باب التأكيد على القياسات الحقلية.وبهدف يعطينا تصورا عن المنطقة وتزداد معرفتنا بالمنطقة 
13-تجهيز القياسات الحقلية مكتبيا :
عند العودة من العمل الحقلي إلى المكتب (الهيئة ) نقوم بوضع برنامج على النحو التالي:
1-13-نقل القياسات الحقلية من الجهاز الحقلي إلى الكمبيوتر.
2-13- أدخال تلك القياسات الحقلية في البرامج الخاصة بالطرق الجيوفيزيائية حيث توجد عدده برامج جيوفيزيائية وكل طريقة من الطرق الجيوفيزيائية لها برنامج خاص لعمليات التصحيح والتحليل والتفسير فبرامج المسح المغناطيسي تختلف عن برامج المسح السيزميك أو الكهربائي أو الكهرومغناطيسية أو تصوير الآبار آو الإشعاعية , كذلك تختلف عمليات النتائج الجيوفيزيائية من طريقة إلى أخرى . 
3-13- يتم في تلك البرامج عمليات تصحيح القياسات الحقلية .
4-13- عمل ترشيح (فلتره) للقياسات الحقلية .
5-13- عمل أكثر من خرائط كنتورية للقياسات الحقلية الأصلية والمصححة والتي عمل لها فلتره .
6-13- نقوم بعمل موديل للقياسات الحقلية .
7-13- توجد طرق جيوفيزيائية مثل الطريقة المغناطيسية فمن شروط التحليل والتفسير فيها ان يكون المهندس الذي قام بعمليات المسح الحقلي هو نفس المهندس الذي يقوم بعمليات التحليل والتفسير وهذا شرط أساسي ومعظم طرق المسح الجيوفيزيائي تكون بنفس الكيفية لان المهندس الذي أخذ القياسات في الحقل هو الذي لديه إلمام كبير ويعرف طبيعة الأرض والتراكيب الجيولوجية الظاهرة ومن خلال أخذ القياسات يستطيع تتبع الأشياء المدفونة في باطن الأرض . 
8-13- شرط أساسي لايمكن استخدام البرامج الجيوفيزيائية إلا ولدى المهندس الجيوفيزيائي دورات في برامج الكمبيوتر المختلفة وكذلك لدية دورات في استخدام البرامج الجيوفيزيائية واي مهندس حديث التوزيع على هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية عليه إن يأخذ عددت دورات في الكمبيوتر في معهد التدريب النفطي بحكم إن خريجي جامعة صنعاء لايوجد لديهم أي خلفية في دورات الكمبيوتر وأي مهندس لاياخذ دورات في الكمبيوتر أنما هو خراب على الجيوفيزياء وأي مهندس ليس لدية دورات في استخدام البرامج الجيوفيزيائية أنما هو خراب على الجيوفيزياء وأي مهندس ليس تخصصه جيوفيزياء انماهو خراب على الجيوفيزياء 
14-التحليل والتفسير
- نقوم بإخراج خرائط كنتورية مختلفة موضح عليها التراكيب الجيولوجية التحت سطحية
- نقوم بإخراج خرائط كنورية على أساس خطوط القياس ونضع عليها أشكال التراكيب الجيولوجية التحت سطحية والتي تم عملها عند التفسير.
- عمل نموذج(موديل ) يوضح أشكال التراكيب الجيولوجية المختلفة مثل:
شكل التراكيب الجيولوجية أو الحوض الترسيبي أو الجسم المعدني 
تحديد عمق وامتداد التراكيب الجيولوجية التحت سطحية وعرضها وسمكها أو الجسم المعدني أو الحوض الترسيبي.
- من شروط تصميم الموديل (الجسم الجيولوجي أو أي تركيب جيولوجي)لابد إن يكون في تلك القياسات المتجانسة والتي ظهرت فيها شواذ متجانسة وفي أكثر من ثلاثة خطوط قياس .
- المهندس الجيوفيزيائي والذي لدية خبرة واسعة في عمليات التحليل والتفسير هوالافضل في أخراج نتائج ممتازة وحقيقية وليس نتائج كذب دجل وتجميع أوراق كثيرة ولفاق وهلماجر كما نشهده ألان في بعض الإعمال الجيوفيزيائية 
15- النتائج:
- كتابة جميع ماتوصلنا إليه في عمليات التحليل والتفسير وبشكل تفصيلي ومختصر.
- تحديد مناطق تمركز التمعدنات أو الحوض الرسوبي أو التراكيب الجيولوجية
- تحديد عمق منطقة الحفر.
16- التوصيات والملاحظات:
نكتب في هذا البند الملاحظات والتوصيات مثل:
1- هل المنطقة الدراسة تحتاج إلى دراسة أخرى أم لاحتاج.
2- هل المنطقة تحتاج إلى توسعة في الشبكة أم لاحتاج.
3- هل المنطقة تحتاج إلى مسح جيوفيزيائي بطرق مختلفة غير الطريقة التي تم المسح الجيوفيزيائي بها في المنطقة أم لاحتاج .
4- وأي ملاحظات تندرج تحت المسح الجيوفيزيائي في المنطقة .
17-الملحق
يرفق في هذا البند الأشياء التالية:
الخرائط الجيولوجية المختلفة( خرائط المسح الجيوفيزيائي لمنطقة الدراسة وخرائط المسح الطبوغرافية لمنطقة الدراسة والخرائط الجيولوجية لمنطقة الدراسة وأي خرائط توضيحية ).​ 

تم بحمد الله من تصميم الدليل الجيوفيزيائي الحقلي ونسال الله التوفيق والنجاح في سبيل أخراج الدليل الجيوفيزيائي التطبيقي والتحليلي. وإنشاء الله سيكون قريب ​أعداد المهندس الجيوفيزيائي/ محمد علي عامر الخولاني
/4/2006 م وزارة النفط والمعادن (بهيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية)​ملحق الدليل الأول
تم وضع هذا الملحق من باب الاستفادة والمعرفة السريعة والبسيطة فقط والهدف من هذا هو الاستعداد إلى أخراج الدليل الجيوفيزيائي الثاني والذي سوف يركز على شرح وبالتفصيل عن عمليات التحليل والتفسير ومرفق مع الأمثلة لكل شرح ولكل طريقة من طرق المسح الجيوفيزيايئ وسناخذ منطقة مدروسة وواقعية لكي يكون البحث ذات فائدة ويؤدي دوره المطلوب .


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة, والمزيد


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (21 يوليو 2008)

*استخدام الحاسب في الدراسات الجيولوجية مهندس/محمد علي عامر تلفون 00967777559390 اليمن*

*اعداد المهندس/محمد علي عامر تلفون 00967777559390*
*استخدام الحاسب في الدراسات الجيولوجية*
*- تطور علم الجيولوجيا من العلم الوصفي الى العلم المقنن*
*- الحاجة الاقتصادية ساهمت في تطوير طرق الحسابات الجيولوجية*
*- أدى ذلك إلى تطوير برامج معقدة و استعمال حاسبات متطورة*
*استخدام الحاسبات في مرحلة الاستكشاف*
*تشمل عملية الاستكشاف قياس معطيات اكثر من فرع من علوم الجيولوجيا و عملية تحليل البيانات الجيولوجية تشمل عمليات إحصائية و عمليات رياضية *
*خطوات حل المشكلات الجيولوجية بالحاسب الالي:*
*1- تحديد المشكلة*
*2- اختيار الاطار الرياضي و تطويره على شكل حزمة من البرامج *
*3- ادخال البيانات*
*4- النتائج (رقمية او صورة مطبوعة)*

*المساحة الجيوفيزيائية**:*
*مساحة جيولوجية ترتكز على مجموعه من التقنيات تقوم على اساس قياس خواص و معاملات فيزيائية مختلفة للصخور التحت سطحية.*
*استخدام الحاسبات في الجيوفيزياء: *
*1- التخطيط العملي الحقلي*
*2- تنقية و تصحيح القراءات الميدانية*
*3- تحليل و تفسير البيانات*
*4- تخريط النتائج*
*4- عمل موديلات للاجسام المدفونة*
*5- تحديد التراكيب الجيولوجية التحت سطحية مثل الصدوع والفوالق والقواطع وأختلاف الطبقات الصخرية *
*الاستشعار عن بعد*
*"هو علم و فن الحصول على معلومات عن جسم او مساحة او ظاهرة من خلال تحليل البيانات الناتجة بجهاز لا يمس الجسم او الظاهرة تحت المراقب، و يتم ذلك بتحسس و تسجيل الأشعة المنعكسة أو الصادرة عن الجسم و معالجتها، و تحليلها و تطبيقها"*
*دعائم الاستشعار*
*1- اجهزة الرصد او الاستشعار : يمكن ان ترصد و تسجل الاشعة المنعكسة كالاشعة المرئية و الاشعة غير المرئية مثل الفوق بنفسجية و تحت الحمراء، و يمكن ان ترصد و تسجل الاشعة المنبعثة من الاجسام المختلفة مثل الاشعة الحرارية، و يمكنها ان ترصد و تسجل انعكاسات الاشعة التي تطلقها الاجهزة الخاصة من خلال المركبات الفضائية او الاقمار الصناعية او الطائرات و ذلك مثل الاشعة الرادارية. *
*2- المركبات: تحمل أجهزة الاستشعار كأجهزة الرصد و التسجيل. بدأت ببالون زبلن ثم تدرجت لتصبح طائرات و مركبات فضائية و اقمار صناعية مثل لاندسات الامريكي و سبوت الفرنسي و الان اكونس ذو الدقة العالية (1م). وتقسم الاقمار الصناعية الى قسمين من حيث نوع المدارات:*
*1- اقمار صناعية ذات مدارات ثابتة تدور في نفس اتجاه حركة الارض و بنفس سرعتها، و بذلك فهيا ترصد منطقة أرضية واحدة دون غيرها، و ارتفاعها بحدود 36000 كم. ومن أهم إغراض هذا النوع رصد و تحليل المتغيرات المناخية *
*2- اقمار صناعي ذات مدارات قطبية موازية لخطوط الطول، بحيث تدور من الشمال غالى الجنوب ومن الجنوب الى لشمال، وبذلك فهيا تغطي كل الكرة الارضية في فترة زمنية محددة، و ارتفاعها يتراوح بين 500 و 1000 كم. و من اهم أغراضها رصد و تحليل الظواهر الارضية.*
*3- وسائل تحليل المعلومات*
*- وحدة جمع البيانات(الصور الجوية و الفضائية) او محطات الاستقبال الارضية *
*- وحدات تحليل و معالجة البيانات: تصحيح الصور، تحسينها، تحليل و تصنيف الصورة الفضائية او الجوية*
*- و حدات اخراج البيانات: خرائط، معلومات احصائية و اخراج الاشكال التوضيحية المختلفة*
*مميزات الاستشعار عن بعد:*
*1- الاستشعار عن بعد لا يعترف بالحدود الجغرافية*
*2- يغطي مساحات شاسعة بفترة قصيرة جدا*
*3- يمكن تجاوز العوائق الطبيعية (الغيوم و الظلام) باستخدام التصوير الراداري*
*4- يمكن تتبع حدث ما في مكان ما على مدار اليوم الكامل عن طريق الاقمار الصناعية ذات المدارات الثابتة و التي تصور منطقة دون غيرها *
*5- دقة التفاصيل: افضل دقة تميزيه وصلت لها الأقمار الصناعية الحديثة للاغراض المدنية هي 60 سم، بحيث يمكن تميز السيارة بشكل واضح*
*6- دراسة المظاهر التحت سطحية: يمكن فقط للموجات الرادارية اختراق الاعماق غير الكبيرة(من بضعة سنتيمترات الى بضعة امتار) و ذلك حسب طول الموجة الرادارية(يزيد الاختراق بزيادة طول الموجة) و خصائص المظاهر السطحية و التحت سطحية المراد دراستها(كلما كانت جافة وذات نسيج خشن زاد الاختراق) و كذلك حسب ارتفاع المركبات الفضائية(كلما قل ارتفاع المركبة زاد الاخترق) *
*تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد:*
*1- الزراعة مثل توزيع انواع محددة من النباتات**2- الغابات *
*3- الجيولوجية: استكشاف الخامات المعدنية و التنقيب عن النفط و المياه الجوفية*
*4- السواحل و المحيطات*
*5- الغطاء الارضي و استعمالات الاراضي ومنها دراسة التوسع العمراني**6- المياه السطحية*
*7- التخريط – صناعة الخرائط*
*8- رصد الكوارث الطبيعية مثل الزلازل و البراكين و الفيضانات و الانزلاقات الارضية*
*9- دراسة ظواهر التصحر و التدهور البيئي مثل تملح التربة الزراعية*
*10- رصد التلوث البيئي مثل البقع النفطية و حرائق الغابات *
*11- التطبيقات الهندسية مثل اختيار المسار المناسب لانشاء الطرق السريعة*
*تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد في دولة الامارات:*
*1- استكشاف الخامات الاولية**2- حركة الكثبان الرملية**3- توزيع نبات القرم*
*4- رصد الحركة العمرانية (التوسع العمراني)*
*5- رصد تلوث الشواطئ – انتشار زيوت البترولية – *
*تقنيات الاستكشاف الجيولوجي*
*مراحل الاستكشاف :*
*1- جمع و دراسة البيانات السابقة*
*اهم عناصر هذه المرحلة:*
*تحديد الحوض البترولي أو المناطق المحتمل تواجد التمعدنات*
*تحديد أنواع الصخور و المحتوى الاحفوري*
*التخطيط للعمل الحقلي: وضع ضوابط و خطوات مناسبة متدرجة لتجميع البيانات الجيولوجية التفصيلية عن تواجد البترول و الغاز والتمعدنات*
*العمل الحقلي **تحليل و تفسير البيانات الحقلية **الخلاصة و القرار *
*ا**لعمل الحقلي*
*يشتمل العمل الحقلي على التقنيات الرئيسية التالية:*
*1- تقنيات الاستدلال السطحي على تواجد البترول أو التمعدني - المشاهدة المباشرة-*
*- تسرب كميات من البترول من المصائد التي تعرضت الى كسور او تآكل عبر الزمن الجولوجي الى السطح*
*- تكون بحيرات من الزيت الخام(بحيرة ترنيدا بأمريكيا، و سخالين بروسيا*
*- انماط التسرب تعتبر قرائن على تواجد البترول*
*- تحاليل فيزيائية مثل معامل الانكسار و الكثافة النوعية لمعرفة نوع الخام*
*- تحاليل كيميائية لتحديد المواد العضوية الداخلة في تركيب الزيت الخام*
*تقنيات غير مباشرة للدلالة على وجود البترول*
*تقنيات جيوكيميائية:مثل اثبات وجود غازات الميثان والبروبان و ثاني اكسد الكربون في نهاية التتابع الصخري(الصخور الطينية على السطح).*
*تقنيات جيوفيزيائية و تنقسم الى:*
*1- الحيود الاشعاعي: تخريط النشاط الاشعاعي و خاصة اشعة جاما المنبعثة من المكامن البترولية *
*2- الحيود الحراري:التوصيل و التدرج الحراري من القرائن الدالة على تواجد البترول تحت السطح*
*3- الحيود المغناطيسي: ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكامن البترولية يؤدي الى تحول بعض معادن الحديد الى معدن المجنتايت ذو الخواص المغناطيسية(المجال المغناطيسيي)، و تقنيات الحيود المغناطيسي تقوم على قياس هذا المجال المغناطيسي، و الذي يدل على تواجد البترول*
*4- التقنية الجيوكهربية : تخلق المكامن البترولية بيئة مختزلة أي بها الكترونات حرة كثيرة تؤدي الى خلق تيارات كهربائية في مناطق المكامن، و بالتالي فأن قياس التيارات الكهربائية الذاتية يحدد المكامن البترولية*
*5- **الاستكشاف السيزمي: توليد موجات هزية على سطح الارض و تنتشر عبر الطبقات الصخرية المختلفة ثم ترتد الى سطح الارض مرة اخرى اما منعكسة او منكسرة، و تسجل الازمنة التي استغرقتها الموجات للوصول الى جهاز الاستقبال (السيزموجراف). ثم يتم تحليل البيانات(السزمية) و تفسيرها لتحديد الطبقات التحت سطحية و التراكيب الجيولوجية.*
*التقنيات الجيولوجية اثناء الحفر و اهمها سجلات الطفلة:*
*فحص البقع الزيتية الموجودة على كسور الصخور (الناتجة عن اعمال الحفر) لدراسة نمط الهيدروكربونات المكونة لها.*
*الباب الخامس **المحا فضة على البيئة و الموارد الطبيعية*


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (21 يوليو 2008)

*استخدام الحاسب في الدراسات الجيولوجية مهندس/محمد علي عامر تلفون 00967777559390 اليمن*

*استخدام الحاسب في الدراسات الجيولوجية*
*- تطور علم الجيولوجيا من العلم الوصفي الى العلم المقنن*
*- الحاجة الاقتصادية ساهمت في تطوير طرق الحسابات الجيولوجية*
*- أدى ذلك إلى تطوير برامج معقدة و استعمال حاسبات متطورة*
*استخدام الحاسبات في مرحلة الاستكشاف*
*تشمل عملية الاستكشاف قياس معطيات اكثر من فرع من علوم الجيولوجيا و عملية تحليل البيانات الجيولوجية تشمل عمليات إحصائية و عمليات رياضية *
*خطوات حل المشكلات الجيولوجية بالحاسب الالي:*
*1- تحديد المشكلة*
*2- اختيار الاطار الرياضي و تطويره على شكل حزمة من البرامج **3- ادخال البيانات*
*4- النتائج (رقمية او صورة مطبوعة)*
*المساحة الجيوفيزيائية**:*
*مساحة جيولوجية ترتكز على مجموعه من التقنيات تقوم على اساس قياس خواص و معاملات فيزيائية مختلفة للصخور التحت سطحية.*
*استخدام الحاسبات في الجيوفيزياء: *
*1- التخطيط العملي الحقلي**2- تنقية و تصحيح القراءات الميدانية*
*3- تحليل و تفسير البيانات**4- تخريط النتائج**4- عمل موديلات للاجسام المدفونة*
*5- تحديد التراكيب الجيولوجية التحت سطحية مثل الصدوع والفوالق والقواطع وأختلاف الطبقات الصخرية *
*الاستشعار عن بعد*
*"هو علم و فن الحصول على معلومات عن جسم او مساحة او ظاهرة من خلال تحليل البيانات الناتجة بجهاز لا يمس الجسم او الظاهرة تحت المراقب، و يتم ذلك بتحسس و تسجيل الأشعة المنعكسة أو الصادرة عن الجسم و معالجتها، و تحليلها و تطبيقها"*
*دعائم الاستشعار*
*1- اجهزة الرصد او الاستشعار : يمكن ان ترصد و تسجل الاشعة المنعكسة كالاشعة المرئية و الاشعة غير المرئية مثل الفوق بنفسجية و تحت الحمراء، و يمكن ان ترصد و تسجل الاشعة المنبعثة من الاجسام المختلفة مثل الاشعة الحرارية، و يمكنها ان ترصد و تسجل انعكاسات الاشعة التي تطلقها الاجهزة الخاصة من خلال المركبات الفضائية او الاقمار الصناعية او الطائرات و ذلك مثل الاشعة الرادارية. *
*2- المركبات: تحمل أجهزة الاستشعار كأجهزة الرصد و التسجيل. بدأت ببالون زبلن ثم تدرجت لتصبح طائرات و مركبات فضائية و اقمار صناعية مثل لاندسات الامريكي و سبوت الفرنسي و الان اكونس ذو الدقة العالية (1م). وتقسم الاقمار الصناعية الى قسمين من حيث نوع المدارات:*
*1- اقمار صناعية ذات مدارات ثابتة تدور في نفس اتجاه حركة الارض و بنفس سرعتها، و بذلك فهيا ترصد منطقة أرضية واحدة دون غيرها، و ارتفاعها بحدود 36000 كم. ومن أهم إغراض هذا النوع رصد و تحليل المتغيرات المناخية *
*2- اقمار صناعي ذات مدارات قطبية موازية لخطوط الطول، بحيث تدور من الشمال غالى الجنوب ومن الجنوب الى لشمال، وبذلك فهيا تغطي كل الكرة الارضية في فترة زمنية محددة، و ارتفاعها يتراوح بين 500 و 1000 كم. و من اهم أغراضها رصد و تحليل الظواهر الارضية.*
*3- وسائل تحليل المعلومات*
*- وحدة جمع البيانات(الصور الجوية و الفضائية) او محطات الاستقبال الارضية *
*- وحدات تحليل و معالجة البيانات: تصحيح الصور، تحسينها، تحليل و تصنيف الصورة الفضائية او الجوية*
*- و حدات اخراج البيانات: خرائط، معلومات احصائية و اخراج الاشكال التوضيحية المختلفة*
*مميزات الاستشعار عن بعد:*
*1- الاستشعار عن بعد لا يعترف بالحدود الجغرافية*
*2- يغطي مساحات شاسعة بفترة قصيرة جدا*
*3- يمكن تجاوز العوائق الطبيعية (الغيوم و الظلام) باستخدام التصوير الراداري*
*4- يمكن تتبع حدث ما في مكان ما على مدار اليوم الكامل عن طريق الاقمار الصناعية ذات المدارات الثابتة و التي تصور منطقة دون غيرها *
*5- دقة التفاصيل: افضل دقة تميزيه وصلت لها الأقمار الصناعية الحديثة للاغراض المدنية هي 60 سم، بحيث يمكن تميز السيارة بشكل واضح*
*6- دراسة المظاهر التحت سطحية: يمكن فقط للموجات الرادارية اختراق الاعماق غير الكبيرة(من بضعة سنتيمترات الى بضعة امتار) و ذلك حسب طول الموجة الرادارية(يزيد الاختراق بزيادة طول الموجة) و خصائص المظاهر السطحية و التحت سطحية المراد دراستها(كلما كانت جافة وذات نسيج خشن زاد الاختراق) و كذلك حسب ارتفاع المركبات الفضائية(كلما قل ارتفاع المركبة زاد الاخترق) *
*تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد:*
*1- الزراعة مثل توزيع انواع محددة من النباتات**2- الغابات *
*3- الجيولوجية: استكشاف الخامات المعدنية و التنقيب عن النفط و المياه الجوفية*
*4- السواحل و المحيطات*
*5- الغطاء الارضي و استعمالات الاراضي ومنها دراسة التوسع العمراني**6- المياه السطحية*
*7- التخريط – صناعة الخرائط*
*8- رصد الكوارث الطبيعية مثل الزلازل و البراكين و الفيضانات و الانزلاقات الارضية*
*9- دراسة ظواهر التصحر و التدهور البيئي مثل تملح التربة الزراعية*
*10- رصد التلوث البيئي مثل البقع النفطية و حرائق الغابات *
*11- التطبيقات الهندسية مثل اختيار المسار المناسب لانشاء الطرق السريعة*
*تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد في دولة اليمن :*
*1- استكشاف الخامات الاولية**2- حركة الكثبان الرملية**3- توزيع نبات القرم*
*4- رصد الحركة العمرانية (التوسع العمراني)*
*5- رصد تلوث الشواطئ – انتشار زيوت البترولية – *
*تقنيات الاستكشاف الجيولوجي*
*مراحل الاستكشاف :*
*1- جمع و دراسة البيانات السابقة*
*اهم عناصر هذه المرحلة:*
*تحديد الحوض البترولي أو المناطق المحتمل تواجد التمعدنات*
*تحديد أنواع الصخور و المحتوى الاحفوري*
*التخطيط للعمل الحقلي: وضع ضوابط و خطوات مناسبة متدرجة لتجميع البيانات الجيولوجية التفصيلية عن تواجد البترول و الغاز والتمعدنات*


----------



## محمد علي عامر (28 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية جيبوتي والوضع الجيولوجي لها م/محمد علي عامرDjiboute information*

*المقدم :يعتبر هذا البحث مقدم لكي تتعرف على جمهورية جيبوتي تلك الجمهورية التي تقع الى موقع استراتيجي من الناحية الاقتصادية والسياحية ولذلك نقدم هذا البحث ونرجوا من الله التوفيق*
*أهمية موقع جيبوتي *
*تقع جمهورية جيبوتي على خليج عدن عند مدخل البحر الأحمر وتمثل بموقعها المطل على باب المندب، في هذا الركن من القرن الأفريقي ملتقى لخطوط الاتصالات الثقافية والتجارية بين أوروبا وآسيا عن طريق البحر الأحمر من ناحية وبين أفريقية وبلدان الخليج عن طريق المحيط الهندي وبحر العرب من ناحية أخرى. *
*ويحدها من الشرق كل من خليج عدن والبحر الأحمر، ومن الناحية الغربية والجنوبية الغربية إثيوبيا، وتحدها من الشمال إريتريا وتحدها من الجنوب الشرقي الصومال*​*أهمية مستقبلية لجمهورية جيبوتي من ناحية الموقع ان موقع كلا من اليمن وجيبوتي يمثلان إستراتيجية واسعة المعالم من الناحية الاقتصادية والسياسية اذا تم الاتحاد بين اليمن وجيبوتي فعند ذلك سوف يصبح ممر مضيق باب المندب مضيق إقليمي يخض الاتحاد وعند ذلك سوف يتم عمليا السيطرة على المضيق حيث وتاريخيا جيبوتي تتبع اليمن حيث كان اليمن تمتد حدوده الى شمال مكة شمال والى شرق عمان حيث كانت عمان ضمن اليمن والى جيبوتي وشرق الصومال واريتريا جيث كانت ضمن حدود اليمن عندما كانت اليمن في استقرار وتقدم وازدهار في العصور السابقة قبل ان يتم عمليات بيع وتنازل للأراضي اليمنية لبعض دول الجوار التي لم تكن موجودة اصلا*​​​​*المعلومات الأساسية*​*-العاصمة : جيبوتي
-العملة: الفرنك الجيبوتي.
المساحة : 23,200 كيلومتر مربع. \*
*-اللغة الرسمية: العربية/ الفرنسية، ولغة الصومال ولغة العفر*
*. -عدد السكان: 650.000 نسمة*
*-لعيد القومي : 27يونيو*
* -الانضمام إلى جامعة الدول العربية: 1977 -الانضمام إلى الأمم المتحدة: 1977 *
*-أهم المدن:*
* عرتا، دخيل، تاجورة، علي سابيه، اوبوك *
*-**العـــمـلة:*
* فرنك جيبوتي والدولار يساوي 177.72 فرنك والعملة الورقية مكونة من 1000 و 2000 و 5000 وعشرة آلاف فرنك .. والمعدنية من : 5،10، 20، 50، 100 وخمسمائة فرنك. -التوقيت: غرينتش +3 *
*-**أطوال حدودها الدولية:*
* مع اريتريا 113 كلم، مع اثيوبيا 337كلم، مع الصومال 58 كلم، طول الساحل: 314كلم *
*جيبوتي.. العاصمة 
ان زيارة جمهورية جيبوتي تعني التعرف على سياحة القرن الافريقي، طبيعة وسكانا وانماط حياة، و في العاصمة جبيوتي يدخل إلى صدرك الانشراح فور تعاملك مع أهلها وترحيبهم الشديد بالزوار، ويسعى الجميع الى تقديم العون لك وارشادك الى ما تريد.. وتضم جيبوتي بالطبع مقار الوزارات والمؤسسات والهيئات والشركات الحكومية، والشركات الأهلية الكبرى، وبخاصة شركات الاستيراد، وتفتح قوانين الاستثمار الباب على مصراعيه امام المستثمرين سواء كانوا عربا او أجانب، وتعمل وزارة السياحة الجيبوتية بنشاط وحماس على تشجيع المستثمرين للتعرف على كنوز السياحة الجيبوتية ومواطن الجذب التي مازالت بكرا حتى الآن على الرغم من تمتعها بالكثير من التفرد والتميز والجمال النادر*





*نظام الحكم* 
*تتكون السلطة التنفيذية في جيبوتي من رئيس الدولة الذي يتم انتخابه في استفتاء شعبي مباشر وذلك لفترة رئاسية تبلغ ست سنوات، ويقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين رئيس الوزراء، كما تضم السلطة التنفيذية مجلس الوزراء**.

أما السلطة التشريعية فتضم مجلس واحد هو مجلس النواب ويتكون من** 65عضو وفترة عضويتهم خمس سنوات**.

والسلطة القضائية تتمثل في المحكمة العليا والتي تعد أعلى سلطة قضائية في البلاد**.

ويوجد بها عدد من الأحزاب السياسية منها حزب تجمع الشعب التقدمي، حزب التجديد الديموقراطي، الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي، كما يوجد عدد من جماعات الضغط السياسي**.*


*نبذة عن تاريخ جيبوتي*
*ارتبط تاريخ جيبوتي بتاريخ القرن الأفريقي، ولقد تميزت جيبوتي وتوجهت لها الأطماع نظراً لكونها حلقة اتصال بين القارات بناء على موقعها المتميز، وخلال الفترة بين القرنين العاشر والثاني عشر الميلاديين لعب التجار العرب دوراً هاماً في انتشار الإسلام بها، قام كل من المصريين والعثمانيين بالسيطرة على سواحل البحر الأحمر، والتي بدأت الأنظار الأوربية تتوجه لها، فتنافس عليها الاستعمار الأوربي بعد افتتاح قناة السويس وذلك عام 1869م، وبعد أن تمكن الاحتلال البريطاني من السيطرة على مصر*
*وبدأ تقسيم الأملاك في إفريقيا بين الدول الاستعمارية فكانت جيبوتي من نصيب فرنسا والتي عرفت رسمياً عام 1896 باسم** "الصومال الفرنسي"، ثم أصبح اسمها " الإقليم الفرنسي للعفار والعيسى " في عام 1967 وذلك نسبة إلى أكبر قبيلتين**.

بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بدأت الحركة العمالية في الظهور بقوة في جيبوتي، وبدأت فرنسا في مواجهة العديد من المطالب السياسية والاستقلالية من النقابات والقوى الممثلة للشعب الجيبوتي، وبناء على ذلك قررت فرنسا منح إقليم الصومال الفرنسي أو جيبوتي نظاماً نقدياً خاصاً فتم إصدار الفرنك الجيبوتي في مارس 1949م، وبدأت المطالب بالاستقلال تتزايد وبالفعل حصلت البلاد على استقلالها في 27 يونيو 1977م، وتم انتخاب جوليد رئيساً للجمهورية* 
*معلومات جيولوجية:*
*الجغرافيا الطبيعية* 
*يسود جيبوتي مناخ صحراوي حار بل هو من أشد أنواع المناخ حرارة وجفاف في العالم، فيكون حار رطب على الساحل وصحراوي في الداخل، حيث تبلغ درجات الحرارة السنوية في مدينة جيبوتي 30 درجة مئوية ومن الممكن أن تتجاوز 42 درجة في عدد من المناطق، ويتراوح معدل سقوط الأمطار ما بين 5 بوصة في جيبوتي و15 بوصة في منطقة الجبال* 

*مظاهر السطح*
*تتشكل مظاهر السطح في جيبوتي من المرتفعات القاحلة والتي تغطي معظم مساحة الدولة، وتتخلل الجبال داخل الدولة عدد من البحيرات المالحة، وتقع إلي الشمال من خليج تاجورا مجموعة من السلاسل الجبلية والتي يتراوح ارتفاعها ما بين 1.524 و 1.829 متر، ويندر وجود المساحات الخضراء بجيبوتي**.

وتعد قمة موسى علي من أعلى القمم الجبلية بالبلاد حيث يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 2028 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر، بينما تعد بحيرة عسل من أكثر النقط انخفاضا على مستوى جيبوتي وإفريقيا ويبلغ مستوى انخفاضها 155 متر تحت مستوى سطح البحر**.*
*حرارة الأرض الجوفية: فرصة مواتية في جيبوتي *
* تعريف : إن حرارة الأرض الجوفية أو حرارة الأرض تمثل مصدرا طبيعيا من الممكن تفضيله كجميع الطاقات المتجددة ، والحرارة المكونة له ناتجة عن تفتت العناصر الإشعاعية المحتوية داخل الصخور العميقة ، ويوجد في جمهورية جيبوتي التي هي جزء من مناطق الانخساف الأفريقي الكبير مناجم كبيرة لحرارة الأرض الجوفية. *
*تتعدد مواصفات هذه الطاقة حيث هي الطاقة الوحيدة المستقلة عن المناخ وأن محطات حرارة الأرض الجوفية لا تسبب أي تلوث سواء للهواء أو لسطح الأرض كما أن الوقت الحقيقي لإنتاجها يتجاوز نسبة 98% . وتعتبر الطاقة مفضلة على الصعيد العالمي بسبب تقلبات المصادر النفطية المهددة أكثر فأكثر بالعوامل الجيولوجية والاقتصادية *
*الوضع الجيولوجي *

* إن تضاريس الأراضي الجيبوتية ووضعها الجيولوجي وضعف سطحها قد أدت إلى سهولة اكتشاف مصادر الطاقة الجوفية في معظم أجزائها ، وتقدر الطاقة الجوفية الكامنة والقابلة للاستغلال حاليا من الناحية الفنية ما بين 350 و650 ميجاوات. علما بأن الكمية التي يمكن استغلالها اقتصاديا في منطقة بحيرة عسل – قبة الخراب أعلى من 100 ميجاوات مما يزيد عن احتياجات البلاد في مجال الطاقة حاليا *

*الطاقة : *
*احدهما ، جوفي بعمق أكثر من 2000 متر مع درجة حرارة تقدر بأكثر من 150 درجة ، وآخر سطحي مابين 300 و 600 متر مع درجة حرارة تصل إلى 200 درجة .*
*ويوجد حاليا مشروع " **argeo " وهو مبادرة إقليمية أطلقت في جيبوتي خلال شهر مارس 2004م بدعم من منظمات عديدة وهيئات مانحة مما يمثل فرصة تاريخية لاستغلال هذه الطاقة من الأراضي الجيبوتية لتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي في مجال الطاقة*
*الآفاق المستقبلية: *
*كما أن منطقة بحيرة عسل واعدة بإنتاج 30 ميجاوات في المرحلة الأولية . وتشير الدراسات التي تمت على منطقة أبخ بأن هناك إمكانية إقامة محطة للطاقة الجوفية تقدر قوتها ب 5 ميجاوات في المدى القريب.*
*إن ارتفاع أسعار النفط بسرعة هائلة والتوقعات المتعلقة بزيادتها في المستقبل الأمر الذي أوجد توجها عاما حول البحث والتفكير عن إيجاد مصادر ووسائل أخرى لمواجهة هذه المشكلة كل هذه العوامل تجعل طاقة الأرض الجوفية بديلا أفضل لتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي*
*الاقتصاد**
الصناعة: تقوم بها مشروعات صغيرة الحجم مثل منتجات الالبان وتعبئة المياه المعدنية والملح. ويشكل قطاع الصناعة 21% من الناتج القومي. -الإنتاج الزراعي: الفواكه والخضراوات وتوجد بها ثروة حيوانية من الاغنام والماعز والابل. وتمثل عوائد الزراعة نحو 3 % من الناتج القومي. -الصادرات: الفرو، الجلود، اعادة تصدير البن. -أهم الواردات: منتجات البترول، الكيماويات، والاغذية والمشروبات، معدات النقل والأجهزة* 
*الأديان في جيبوتي* 

*يمثل المسلمون مانسبته 94 % من سكان جيبوتي أما النسبة المتبقية فهي من المسيحيين. و قد دخل الإسلام جيبوتي في العهود المبكرة من الدعوة الإسلامية عن طريق التجار العرب و لا يزال الكثير من سكانها من أصل عربي خالص كالعمانين، و اليمنين و الباقون هم من أصل سامي حامي و من أشهر قبائل العرب المنتشرة هناك قبائل القومية العفرية و وقبيلة العيسى*

*اعداد المهندس الجيوفيزيائي/محمد علي عامر- اليمن –صنعاء*
*وزارة النفط والمعادن-مشاهدة المرفق ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط¬ظٹظˆظ„ظˆط¬ظٹط© ظˆط³ظٹط§ط³ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ‚طھطµط§ط¯ظٹط© ط¹ظ† ط¬ظٹط¨ظˆطھظٹ Informatio...doc هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية*


----------



## محمد علي عامر (28 مارس 2010)

*سوف نزودكم بعلم تصوير الابار(سبر الابار) well loggingفي الجيوفيزياءقريبا م/محمد علي عامر*

ان علم الجيوفيزياء علم يحتاج لدراسته سوف في الجامعة او في مكاتب العمل او في اي مشاريع انشائية او خدماتية او اي موقع عسكري او مدنية او اي شي تريده من باطن الارض الابد ان تعتمد على الجيوفيزياء
في شهر 4/2010م سوف نزودكم بعلم جيوفيزيائ التصوير والذي هو احد علوم الجيوفيزياء وهذا العلم يهتم بدراسة البئر من جميع الخصايص الجيوفيزيائية والتراكيب الجيولوجية وانواع الصخور التي في الطبقات التي تحتويها البئر وكذلك عن اماكن مصادر منبع الماء في البئر ونوعية المياة من حيث غذوبتها وملوجتها وحرارتها ومعرفة اماكن التكهفات في البئر والفجوات والتشققات الصخرية في البير وكذلك معرفة مستوى الماء واستخراج رسم بياني للبئر 
كذلك سوف نزودكم بعرفة بانواع اجهزة تصوير الابار والتقدم في الاجهزة والتطور السريع في جيوفيزياء الابار كذلك سوف نزودكم بمراحل اخذ القياسات وكيفية تشغيل الجهاز وكيفية التحليل والتفسير ونامل من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان نتوفق ونرجوا التقدم والازدهار والتطور لهذا الموقع الى احبه واقدره من اعماق قلبي فهوا مرجع ومركز اشعاع ونور يستفيد منه كل باحث وعالم ومتعلم 
وفي الاخير استودكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر -اليمن-وزارة النفط والمعادن -هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية


----------



## عدنان عمر (28 مارس 2010)

نشكر لكم جهودكم الحثيثة لتطوير هذا العلم وجعله في متناول العديد من ابنائنا


----------



## عدنان عمر (28 مارس 2010)

السؤال التالي أرجو الإجابة عليه 
ماهي الطريقة الحقلية لإجراء تجربة المقاومية الكهربائية


----------



## محمد علي عامر (29 مارس 2010)

*الطرق الهربايئة(المقاومة الكهربايئة استخدامها في الحقول*

الاخ العزيز عدنان حفظكم الله ورعاكم اخي العزيز الطريقة الكهربايئة سوف نزودكم في المستقبل لاني مسافر الى جيبوتي لعمل مسوحات جيوفيزيائية وانشاء اللع عند عودتي سوف نزودكم بجميع الطرق الكهربايئة واستخدمها في الحقول وطريقة العمل والتفسير والتحليل والبرامج المستخدمة ​لقد حاولت ازال الملف لكن لم نستطيع الان لكن انا عديت لك نماذج ورسوم بيانئية سوف احاول فيما بعد​


----------



## محمد علي عامر (18 أبريل 2010)

*نموذج للمقومات والطرق الكهربايئة م/محمد علي عامرresistivity moddling*

هذا ملف يوضح الطرق الكهربايئة مع القواني وانشاء الله سوف نشرح كل طريقة مع استخدامها في التنزيل القادم حيث وانا كنت خارج الوطن في جيبوتي


----------



## احمد كاظم (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم موضوع الجيوفيزياء موضوع واسع....اني الان طالب ماجستير سنة اولى و لدي بحث عن اقامة سد ..ماهي الطرق الجيوفيزياء التي تنصحوني لاستخدمها و كذلك هل توجد برامج لرسم المخططات الجيوفيزياء..:84::84:


----------



## Bkarali (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي
وربنا يوفق لفعل الخير دائما
وارجو ان تحمل لنا بعض المراجع القيمة في علم الجيوفيزياء لغرض البحث العلمي وتطوير القدرات
وشكرا


----------



## ج.ناردين (18 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## ابن النقيب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت يا مهندس لو عندك مقاطع فيديو عن الية الحفر الدوراني


----------



## hatba (29 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## ست هاله (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارككم الله على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ست هاله (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارككم الله على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (1 مايو 2015)

مواضيع مميزه جدا


----------



## Junk (16 ديسمبر 2016)

موضوع رائع وجميل لكن هل الجيوفيزيائي مهندس ؟ إذا لا , إذاً لماذا تسميه "مهندس" ؟!


----------

